# Recent events



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

First off my thoughts and prayers go out to the guy and his family. Just looking for the rumors out there on what gonna happen over this past weekends events. How long before they shut down waterfowl season during deer rifle season. :shake:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You gotta be kidding right? They better shut down deer hunting first. You have a much better chance of dying in a car accident. There's risks associated with every aspect of life. Just driving at night you're taking a risk that a deer could crash your world, drunk drivers, just plain idiots...They're all out there. I for one am not going to let one stupid deer hunter take away some of the best hunting of the season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Like you said...Lot's of rumors out there. Here's something I'm going to copy and paste from a different forum. Supposedly coming from somebody in the hunting party that was shot. Again, thankfully the person is going to be okay.

More information on this shooting direct from one of the guys in the victims hunting party:
Hardly an accurate report 
________________________________________
I wish no one has to hear their buddy scream for his life in the middle of a cut corn field!

ALL precautions were taken. Orange. 8 (Thats right! Eight men) in the field walking around picking up decoys, no one was concealed. Truck parked in middle of field near by.

4 deer hunters standing shoulder to shoulder. One decided to go ahead and shoot. The victim was less than 275 yards.

Lesson learned.
No matter the precautions, we can't control or prevent careless ignorant actions of others.

To sum up the carelessness:

After all the duck hunters' yelling and screaming in response to that single shot...

The four deer hunters turned around and retreated.

Because of the calm, quick, fluid, organized, response by the 7 healthy duck hunters, the young man will get to go home.

Think this can never happen to you or your group, like I did for the last 19 years of duck hunting early November(almost 40 years for a couple men in the group)?

It can.

It just happened to our group.

Our prayers are with "Buffalo" for a quick and full recovery so we can see him back in the blind again next year!
Just not during Deer season

The sheriffs remarks were poorly chosen. Knowing your target and beyond is much easier than trying to dodge a bullet.


----------



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

Agreed on both posts. I believe this state makes too much money from the waterfowl hunters, especially the NR hunters, to put a break in the season. I can't believe the sheriff said that, you should never fire a weapon without know what you are shooting at. If I even do get out this weekend im taking every piece of orange i got and waving an orange flag at every truck that rolls by.. Jeez, this still amazes me... Is this the first time something like this has happened?


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

My mother's friend in high school got killed. Truck rolled up and shot into the decoy spread and hit him in the head killed him instantly.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

MallardMilitia15 said:


> Agreed on both posts. I believe this state makes too much money from the waterfowl hunters, especially the NR hunters, to put a break in the season. I can't believe the sheriff said that, you should never fire a weapon without know what you are shooting at. If I even do get out this weekend im taking every piece of orange i got and waving an orange flag at every truck that rolls by.. Jeez, this still amazes me... Is this the first time something like this has happened?


no ot the first time, actually happens all to common. an avery staffer died up in canada several years back from a rifle shot into the middle of dekes.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup...

This is a case of a moron rifle hunter, (not all rifle hunters are morons) not knowing what he is aiming his gun at. 
*"After all the duck hunters' yelling and screaming in response to that single shot..."*
Stray bullet my left foot... One round fired, and they claim it was a stray?

Typically these kinds of accidents are caused by this type of hunter... or deer drives. Buck fever will do amazing things to ones mind when the adrenal glands are in full swing and running deer are rustling leaves...

States need to make these people accountable. Identify your target. Don't shoot your rifle into a "flock of ducks/geese" that are in a field. Don't shoot into brush or at sounds. You would think this should be easy.

And that sheriff is a complete waste of oxygen.


----------

